# Bit Butter - anyone heard of it or used it?



## Slinkyunicorn (6 December 2011)

They have pots of it for sale in my local saddlery - it contains aloe and mint and other things to help the horse salivate and help heal any bruising

I have never heard or seen it before and wondered if anyone had seen it or used and what difference if any it makes and what is really the point of it

Thankies


----------



## Capriole (6 December 2011)

yes Ive heard of it, I saw it on a website a while back (poss a dressage one), no ive never used it or heard of anyone I know using it


----------



## jess_asterix (6 December 2011)

I use it, so does my trainer and quite a few other I know! 

It makes their lips all soft and my boy seems to love it so I just keep using it!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (6 December 2011)

Do you just coat the bit in it before use then?


----------



## Goldenstar (6 December 2011)

yes I use it and would recommend .I smeared it on the bit of a horse who was tense about biting it worked really well.
I use it regularly on all their mouths and it works great on humans too!
My 5yo licks it out the pot if I let him.


----------



## jess_asterix (6 December 2011)

I put it on the bit and around the corners of hsi mouth to


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (6 December 2011)

is this it? http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/equine-essentials/skin-care/bit-butter


----------



## Herts05 (6 December 2011)

There are a couple of recent posts on the BD Forum here.
As expected, opinions ranged from those who loved it to those who didn't see any difference. I think you put it on the horse's lips rather than on the bit - but haven't used it myself


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (6 December 2011)

MissMincePie&Brandy said:



			is this it? http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/equine-essentials/skin-care/bit-butter

Click to expand...

Yep thats the stuff - only its £11 in my saddlery instead of £16!

I had never seen it before but thought some one on here would know about it


----------



## Goldenstar (6 December 2011)

Herts05 said:



			There are a couple of recent posts on the BD Forum here.
As expected, opinions ranged from those who loved it to those who didn't see any difference. I think you put it on the horse's lips rather than on the bit - but haven't used it myself
		
Click to expand...

You can use it on the bit it worked brilliantly with mine.
It's great for lips but if whether is that much better than Vaseline to Jusify the cost I am not sure.


----------



## glitterfuzz (6 December 2011)

i just won a pot from horse health!  if you go on the horsehealth.co.uk facebook group you can enter to win, they are giving away 4 pots a week for 4 weeks.  Havent used it yet but have been using some on a liveries horse and it keeps her mouth very soft, smells lovely too!


----------



## Carefreegirl (7 December 2011)

We were looking at it at Keyso a couple of months ago and Patsy made me taste some ! She said it would give a nice tingly feeling and make my mouth water. Bit worried about uncontrollable dribbling during my next test but nothing happened. We use Vaseline as said before loads cheaper.


----------



## Topaz Tiger (7 December 2011)

I was going to get some of this to try when I was next at keysoe. I've been really struggling with my mare's split mouth. Currently using alum salts to harden it, but thought something to keep the skin supple would be a good idea. I have heard vasiline dries the skin.....?
Anyone had any success with it stopping a mouth from splitting?


----------



## Carefreegirl (7 December 2011)

We've not had a problem with Vaseline drying the mouth and never heard of it happening. The mare we use it on has very fat, wide lips. If it didn't work we would try the bit butter but £3 per pot opposed to £18 is quite a difference.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (7 December 2011)

Thanks glitterfuzz

I have just won a pot from horsehealth as well so will let you all know if does anything


----------



## Thistle (7 December 2011)

Topaz Tiger said:



			I was going to get some of this to try when I was next at keysoe. I've been really struggling with my mare's split mouth. Currently using alum salts to harden it, but thought something to keep the skin supple would be a good idea. I have heard vasiline dries the skin.....?
Anyone had any success with it stopping a mouth from splitting?
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried anusol or preparation H, just the embarrassment of buying pile cream!


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (7 December 2011)

I have some. I think it's supposed to encourage them to mouth the bit but I can't say it's made much difference! However, it does smell absolutely gorgeous and I use it around his mouth to stop cracking/chaffing etc


----------

